# Painting help required please



## regazzoni77 (Dec 20, 2013)

Sorry guys I'm new to this hobby and I honestly have no idea how to go about things. I have a Tamiya mini, and after reading through the instructions several times I am at a loss as when to paint certain parts. Do you paint the small engine parts on the sprue? then fit it together, or do you fit the whole engine together then paint it?
I think if I paint it first then do you apply the glue to the painted part or do you scrape the paint off the bit that has the glue?
Obviously the bodyshell can be painted before fitting but the small parts have got me at a complete loss.
The instructions tell you what colour to paint the item but not when to paint it!!

It aint easy being me!!

Any help would be much appreciated:hat:


----------



## clarkracing39 (Oct 15, 2013)

it can be done either way. it all depends on what colors they are using for the engine. i've been finding myself painting it all once it's together, but this is also becasue im doing custom models. if your going for an out of the box look then paint them before.


----------



## johnnyclack (Sep 30, 2013)

Hope this helps:dude:

For me it’s a combination of both, assembled or separate depending on the final outcome. If separate parts will make up a whole then I paint post assembly. If individual parts are to be added to the whole and are to be detailed in separate colors I will paint them pre-assembly.

I remove all parts from the spew, sand and clean up the attachment points, mold lines, ect. then test fit them for installation making whatever adjustments might be required, and only then do I begin to paint the parts. For the smaller parts I use alligator type clips to hold parts while I am painting, for larger parts I use a small (plastic jaws) vice to hold them. After the parts are dry I make sure to touch them up.

Also when I test fit the parts I make note of where I will need to apply glue, and do my best not to paint that particular area. When I do need to scrape paint before gluing I do so minimally, _a little glue will go a long ways in affixing the part. _ :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Once you wash the parts in soap and water (best done while everything's on the sprue), the _ideal_ thing to do is glue together each subassembly that is the same colour: if the chassis is all black, glue it together, then paint it black. If the engine is all red, glue it together and paint it red. This is the efficient way to do things. No need to scrape paint off mating surfaces (for the most part), no need to paint things you won't see.

HOWEVER: in some cases, you do need to paint parts before assembling them: 1) if they are a different colour than the thing they're attached to (e.g. silver valve covers on a red engine), and 2) if the assembly is so complicated that painting the whole thing won't get paint into the nooks and crannies.

So. It may be prudent to study the instructions and make notes of the sub-assemblies that can be assembled then painted as groups. The parts that have to be painted separately can be snipped from the sprue, then held with clips (see Johnnyclack above) and painted. Then you can scrape paint from the mating surfaces and assemble the whole thing. Don't forget to clean up the parts and test fit as Johnnyclack recommends above.

Note: If you don't want to scrape paint off mating surfaces, you can place dabs of liquid mask on the attachment points (mark these on the instructions first), then paint, then remove the masks, then assemble.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Usually I will clean up all of the parts for an assembly. Like the engine example. Cut them off the sprue, test fit them, clean up any seams or mold marks. Now, if parts glue together, that are the same color, like the engine block or transmission, I will assemble those. That way I can clean up any joints. I can also, at the time, test fit the roughed out engine to the chassis, etc.

For painting, I affix the parts to toothpicks, cocktail skewers, or even back onto the sprue. You can use tiny bits of CA glue on the back, tape, post-it tack, etc. Then, everything gets painted as needed, and final assembly can take place.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

All good tips. Now, the Tamiya Mini is probably a bit complicated for a first-timer (I have this one). Just so you could feel comfortable with your process and build confidence, had you considered testing out your process with a simpler kit?

… of course, you may be fine with the Mini. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Look on You Tube.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Tamiya stuff is all easy peasy to build. It may be a more complicated kit than others, but I guarantee it will go together much easier.


----------



## regazzoni77 (Dec 20, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys, youve all been a real help, Ive tried a few ideas and I can see how to work things out now.
Happy building
Regga


----------

